# Can you age a rooster by his spurs?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wondering if a rooster has spurs about 3/4 in. can you tell his age?
Also does breed make a difference, since some are slow to mature?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

you can to a point,, if its just over a nub pokeing out but still rounded at the end he is likely over a year but probably under two, why what had you gotten?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I'd say unless you're familiar with the breed/line, using spurs to judge is inaccurate. Mediterranean breeds and leghorns have VERY fast growing spurs. My New Hampshires, RIR all have smaller spurs than even the younger roosters of the faster growing types. 

If you're usure of his age, use him just one year to get some hatching eggs and replacement chicks out of him, then keep the best son out of him as a new sire.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

nope you cant. as mentioned different breeds, families, lines of fowl are different...the scales on the legs will tell you if they are about 3 yrs or older, even this isnt accurate though,,,,


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm asking because I'm still not sure about the 2 I posted pics of. Although, they are looking more and more like boys. I plan on feeling their legs one night, for spurs beginning. They are heavily feathered, and It's pretty difficult to find anything.
But mainly I asked this because of the one that got sick and died. His spurs were about 1/2-3/4 in long. He was a cochin, which I think are slow to mature, so I was thinking maybe he was about 2yrs, and some?
KSAL, I don't plan on getting anything else here, until I'm 100% sure what the other 2 are. We are going to build another coop, on the opposite end of the property, for new birds, and possibly a grow out/brooder. So, no new birds will be in contact with mine, but I actually hope to re-produce what I have, and leave it at that.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

the two young roosters you posted pics of before were hatched this spring some time, they are not a year old yet, probably about 5 months or so,


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok Thanks. OH, the buff roo is HUGE though. He's bigger than my mature cochin hens. I'm surprised you say he was born last spring...but, actually that is what the owner said too. You're probably right since "IT'S" not crowing yet. I guess gonna be a BIG guy! It's getting some other color in it's tail too...something else for so-called hen...huh? Maybe I'll get some new pics up in a week or so.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

yep get some more pics of them, would like to see what they are turning out like


----------

